# Help. I think my doe might be having a  problem kidding.



## goat lady (Sep 26, 2009)

I have this doe that is due sometime in Sept. Not sure of the exact date from the man we got her from. We got two does that were pregnant. One due this month and the other in Nov. sometime. For a week now she has had this... what I would call plug popping out her vagina off and on. She doesn't cry or bahhh any differently.  I have a picture of it, but it is pretty graphic. So I wanted make sure it is okay to post it first before posting it.  Her milk sack if full and she is definetly pregnant.  I think trips, but hubby is saying twins. I had another doe kid two months ago and she did not have this. We did not know that doe was pregnant till babies were coming. I know every doe just like every body is different, that is why I am waiting things out with her. She waddles like a pregnant lady.   She had kidded two other times so this is not her first.  I guess with each one I am going to worry about them.   I feel it is her plug trying to pass so she goes into labor, but is there such of thing of inducing on goats?  Do you always let mother nature and God handle things?    Sorry this got so long.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Post the picture, it is okay.
Passage of the plug does not initiate labor, but it is a sign labor is near...
No, you don't want to induce labor unless necessary. Interference with drugs can make for a difficult delivery, it's best just to let the doe do it on her own unless your vet will be delivering....


----------



## mully (Sep 26, 2009)

Since she is not under any distress I would let nature take its course. If she were having problems then a vet might want to induce her. She has kidded before so she should do fine. For now just Keep an eye on her. Good luck...send pictures when she kids


----------



## goat lady (Sep 26, 2009)

[/url][/img]

I said the photo was a little graphic. Sorry, but she is not acting any different except she waddles more cause she is bigger and her milk sack is bigger.  She is not crying all day long or anything like that. She still comes to me and rubs her head on my leg for me to rub her behind her ears.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Sep 26, 2009)

the picture is kinda small but that looks like more than just a plug..


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Does this go in when she stands up?
Looks like she has a pretty good prolapse,...Call your vet..... he/she will have some suggestions for you depending on how severe it is. This needs attention.


----------



## goat lady (Sep 26, 2009)

It goes in and out. Sometimes it is out further than maybe a few days before, then there are days that it won't come out at all. She plays with one of the other does that she has always played with and eats, drinks and waddles just like normal.  Like I said she is not crying like my other doe did when she was getting ready to kid. That doe cried for a day before kidding.  Nothing is different about her except for this to come out every now and then and has been doing it for a week now today. She wasn't crying or seem in pain so I did not call the vet. We know of a vet about an hour from here that does large animals. I got his name from the guy I got this doe from.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 26, 2009)

It looks like a vaginal prolapse to me. If it goes in when she stands I wouldn't worry about it. Most of the time when the does delivery hormones kick in, the prolapse goes back to normal.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Yep,..with this though, bacteria is constantly being introduced  into the uterus,....not a good thing.
Most breeders cull does with this problem...


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 27, 2009)

I've seen does with this problem deliver without incidence, because the cervix is closed until delivery. Some will develop a little vaginal discharge, but again, it was not a problem. The does I have seen with this issue had it for one kidding and not for the following kiddings.


----------



## goat lady (Sep 27, 2009)

Sometimes it does and sometimes it does not go in when she is up or laying down.  This morning when I was out checking on everyone and giving some fresh hay she was up walking and it was out then it went in. She was coming up to me like normal. No crying either. Nothing unusal except for this sticking out.  I think maybe I will call the guy we got her from and see if it is something she did in her other kiddings.  He had about 60 does and two bucks and had been breeding for years, so he knows more than me cause this will be our only second kidding, and I have another to go in Nov. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 27, 2009)

I think that is a good idea to call the breeder who you bought the does from. If you don't feel that the answer is ok, then call the vet. With being new to goats, I think consulting your vet is best. As you become more experienced, you will call your vet less and less.

Good luck with your doe.


----------



## goat lady (Sep 27, 2009)

I called the breeder we got this doe from and he had it happen once before. He gave that doe to another breeder that was more experience. So I called her and she said it is the uterus, and as long as it stays moist she will kid just fine.  She said the other doe did this for a month before kidding. I think our doe is alot closer to kidding so we are just keeping a close eye on her, and keeping it as clean as possible.   Thanks for everyones info.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 27, 2009)

Her uterus looks like a inside out balloon with small bump/fingers all over it. If her uterus was hanging out it would be an emergency. It sounds like you need to call a vet so they can look at her-put your mind at ease.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2009)

The uterus is behind the cervix, which is closed...if it wasn't closed, you'd be looking at a nose hanging out right now..  What you see there is the vajayjay trying to turn inside out from the pressure of the pregnancy.  As others have said, it's called a Vaginal Prolapse.

I've never had a doe do this on me, so I can't advise..  I just wanted to point out that you're not looking at the cervix..


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 28, 2009)

Like others have said, there is no way a uterus can come out before the kids. Physically impossible. If you have concern about your doe, then I would have the vet look at her.


----------



## goat lady (Sep 29, 2009)

[/img]

My Sugar had twins this afternoon. Both blue eyed. boy/girl. Everything went fine and no problems with whatever she had going on back there. I am just thankful everything was okay in the end. Momma and kids are doing great.  Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad everything worked out ok--they are soooo cute


----------



## lilhill (Sep 29, 2009)

They are ADORABLE!  Congratulations!


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 29, 2009)

Congratulations, they are darling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 29, 2009)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yay!


----------

